# 2 Year Old German Shepherd Never In heat?



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

My female german shepherd Lucky turned 2 on august 29. She's never been in heat.Well... let me put it this way she was bleeding for like a day or two but thats it.( 2 stray male dogs would leave our front yard :/) I'm not planning on breeding her also. Is this normal for her? What is silent heat?


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Well if she bled for a few days then she probably has had a heat. 

I had a female who didn't come into heat until she was about 26 months. The vet thinks it's because of how messed up her thyroid is and her other health problems. So we spayed her after she finally went into heat.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

You had strays near your dog? Or was your dog secured somewhere else? If other dogs are able to get near her, I'd think it's time to spay before you have an accident.


----------

